# Book Recommendations Requested



## Aviatrix85 (Sep 30, 2022)

My least favorite subjects are Hydraulics/Hydrology and Transportation. 

Can anyone recommend good books for teaching myself Hydraulics and Transportation? 

I have a Hydrology book but I'm still open to suggestions. 

Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------

